# What was your favorite childhood hobby?



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

What di you all do when you were children?

I used to play with action figures , play soccer, play with friends, play baseball, explore the yard, and i would glue my self to the television watching many cartoon shows.


----------



## Micara (Apr 18, 2010)

I liked to read. Period. 

There's a rather infamous story involving my reluctance for physical activity- at the ripe old age of 10, my mother decided that it was finally time for me to learn to ride my bicycle, which had been sitting in the garage, unused, for 6 years. So, she would force me on these bike-riding lessons. I abhorred them. One fateful day, when it was time for my lesson, I locked myself in my bedroom, and read my book. My mom had to finally break down the door, and boy did I get a whoopin'! And when she finally got me on the bike, and gave me a shove down the sidewalk, I promptly stalled and then flopped over into a thorn bush. 

Eventually, I did learn to ride, and I was happy- I could now ride my bike up to the bookstore and get my new books when they came out.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Micara said:


> I liked to read. Period.
> 
> There's a rather infamous story involving my reluctance for physical activity- at the ripe old age of 10, my mother decided that it was finally time for me to learn to ride my bicycle, which had been sitting in the garage, unused, for 6 years. So, she would force me on these bike-riding lessons. I abhorred them. One fateful day, when it was time for my lesson, I locked myself in my bedroom, and read my book. My mom had to finally break down the door, and boy did I get a whoopin'! And when she finally got me on the bike, and gave me a shove down the sidewalk, I promptly stalled and then flopped over into a thorn bush.
> 
> Eventually, I did learn to ride, and I was happy- I could now ride my bike up to the bookstore and get my new books when they came out.



I liked (and still do) like books and I also locked myself in a room (accidently). I was 5 and i accidently locked my bathroom door and couldn't get out, so my dad had to climb the roof and go through the window to unlock the door.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 18, 2010)

I also liked reading. I worked my way through the entire World Book Encyclopedia by the time I was 11. I also liked doing crafts of all kinds, learned to sew and crochet when I was about 8 or 9. Both those things are still two of my favorite activities.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

PamelaLois said:


> I also liked reading. I worked my way through the entire World Book Encyclopedia by the time I was 11. I also liked doing crafts of all kinds, learned to sew and crochet when I was about 8 or 9. Both those things are still two of my favorite activities.



Worked your way through the world encyclopedia by 11! You must be a genius!


----------



## Adrian (Apr 19, 2010)

My hobby was making model ships and planes from scratch with balsa-wood.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 19, 2010)

Pushing around pet rocks in a baby stroller... My mom says I was convinced they were going to hatch into toads! Hahaha


Yes I realize I was a strange child!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

When I was really young I played school every single day all day long. My dolls were my students and an old shirt on a broomstick was my classrooms flag. My Dad found some old textbooks outside of a school one day and they had the answers in the back, holy hell you'd think I won the lottery. And when he brought me home one of those swivel chalkboards, the big ones real teachers use - as opposed to my rinky dink slate chalkboard - I was in kid nirvana. I think that was the happiest day of my childhood, getting that giant chalkboard to make my "classroom" complete.
When I reached my teens I was total bookworm and make up addict. I joined the library summer reading club every summer and I won for most books read every year for several years in a row. When I was 13 I read every book in my age section during that summer and started going to a different library because I wanted more selection. I was also a Spelling Nazi - I would read the Scripps spelling bee study book for fun and won my school competition 3 yrs in a row and went to the state finals twice. I declined going the third year, even though I won the school competition. It was too stressful. I wanted to know _everything_ and be really smart, but didn't care if other people knew how smart I was. I just liked knowing stuff. 
I also loved make up, which is odd for a bookworm. I'd pore over Glamour and Cosmo studying the women's faces and I'd sit at my vanity mirror for hours playing with make up. I didn't wear it outside, I just liked putting it on and taking it off to start over again. When my Mom bought me a Caboodles for Christmas when I was 14, I about died from happiness. I treated that thing like it was precious gold, filled it with all my treasures - my Wet N Wild make up collection and my Petite Nate "perfume" lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 19, 2010)

I would play sailormoon with my barbies and imagination.

..Or I would love to go play "Archeologist" by digging up random crap in the stone driveway that had become "Buried".. XD [Hey. I once "unearthed" HALF A BOOK! ]

OR. You guessed it!

VIDEO GAMES.


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL All day all night Barbie was my world! My cousin would stay over and we would play Barbies til the sun came up, pass out and wake up playing. I loved Barbie world. I still collect mostly the I love Lucy barbies, But my niece gave me the rereleased 1970s Malibu Barbie for my birthday, and my cousin made me a actual Barbie cake with a big fluffy orange dress, It was a great way to turn 40 lol by living in the past.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't name just one. I used to hang out in the local library and inhale everything I could get my hands on. I used to also go for long walks (alone) and ride my bike everywhere. I built kites in my basement one summer, painted vampire fangs on all my dolls, went through a phase where all my Barbies were pregnant and labor imminent, watched every Bruce Lee film ever released and foolishly attempted to master num-chuks. My parents always sent us to day-camps that invariably took us to the same lake (Suntan) and zoo (Turtleback) and I used to chew long bricks of Bazooka bubblegum into huge bubbles that my mother would have to cut out of my braids. In the evening after dinner, we'd all go out and play a game called Wolfpack (a neighborhood-wide hide & seek) involving hopping fences and running from startled yard dogs...Oh and I had a neighbor boy from across the street who I regularly played doctor with. I had a fun wild childhood.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 19, 2010)

I Remember in the fall, I would be outside constantly, I'd read those "Scary Stories" Books. And I'd pretend I was making magic potions, roflmao. [This was BEFORE Harry Potter, Too. thank you.]


----------



## Micara (Apr 19, 2010)

I also used to play Barbies, and I would force my brother to play them with me. We are only 18 months apart, so I would play G.I. Joes with him if he would play Barbies with me. I had this one Barbie, and she would blink her eyes if you pushed the button on her back and she had on heavy blue eyeshadow. I want to say she was a cowgirl Barbie. Anyway, the button got pushed so much that it got to where it stayed halfway depressed, and her eyes would be half shut, giving her this stoned, drugged up look. So I hacked off all her hair into a mohawk, dyed it with Kool-Aid, and made her Crack-Ho Barbie. 

Also, if my brother pissed me off, I would spend hours turning all the arms, legs, and heads backwards on his G.I. Joes. Used to make him so mad! Haha

We weren't allowed to be messy in my house, so although I had a Snoopy Sno-Cone maker, I was never allowed to play with it, or my Easy Bake Oven. Boo.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 19, 2010)

Easy Bake Ovens FTW!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

I used to look at gardening books and always tried building some cool landscape thing.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 19, 2010)

This is beginning to look like a bookworm thread. I was one, too. And I loved to draw. My father was a bookkeeper; he brought me home reams of used paper -- because they only used one side -- and I would happily scribble away on the other side. :happy: A bit later in the larval stage, I would spend my allowance on model airplanes, which I assembled (rather sloppily) and hung from a string stretched across my room from the top of one window to another.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is beginning to look like a bookworm thread. I was one, too. And I loved to draw. My father was a bookkeeper; he brought me home reams of used paper -- because they only used one side -- and I would happily scribble away on the other side. :happy: A bit later in the larval stage, I would spend my allowance on model airplanes, which I assembled (rather sloppily) and hung from a string stretched across my room from the top of one window to another.


I used to draw as well--I went to art school for a few years. I loved charcoals in particular.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 19, 2010)

I did all sorts of things. My young childhood i was an avid artist. Anything drawing, painting and creative i was passionate about. I too was an avid reader. i read far above my grade level when i was little.
When i got a little older i used to design and sew clothes for my barbies and friends barbies. It eventually turned into clothes for myself too. At 11 i discovered making jewelry. I did a ton of that. 
i guess any creative pursuit was something that i loved doing. I still relax when i'm being creative. Max is following my creative steps. He creates some really interesting things with some construction paper, a cardboard box and tape.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2010)

I was,and in a sense remain a collector-in my youth I was facinated with Lego and anticipated every birthday and christmas day greatly. I couldn't wait to see what challenges had been put before me. I used to collect Monster In My Pocket figures, and in recent years I have gotten back into collecting them (eBay). I've gotten hold of a large amount of figurines,with some of my favorites being The Creature From The Closet,Bloody Bones and The Mad Gasser.


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 19, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Pushing around pet rocks in a baby stroller... My mom says I was convinced they were going to hatch into toads! Hahaha
> 
> 
> Yes I realize I was a strange child!



Strange child, point noted. *studies notes*

I personally remember playing with my toy tractors for hours on end, puttputtputting the whole time. I also distinctly remember nearly making a hobby out of staying clean and avoiding dirt. 

Yes I also realize I was a strange child(for a boy at least)


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

My siblings and I had every Fisher Price 'thing' imaginable. The cottage, farm, airplane, school bus, parking garage, medieval castle--you name it--we had it.
We made an entire city. And then waged war against The Weebles.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My siblings and I had every Fisher Price 'thing' imaginable. The cottage, farm, airplane, school bus, parking garage, medieval castle--you name it--we had it.
> We made an entire city. And then waged war against The Weebles.



The Weebles, the scourge of humanity.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Strange child, point noted. *studies notes*
> 
> I personally remember playing with my toy tractors for hours on end, puttputtputting the whole time. I also distinctly remember nearly making a hobby out of staying clean and avoiding dirt.
> 
> Yes I also realize I was a strange child(for a boy at least)



Yeah i was a tractor enthusiast too along with trains


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> The Weebles, the scourge of humanity.


Why did they have beds????? WHY???? Weebles wobble BUT THEY DON'T FALL DOWN. They don't even take naps!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Why did they have beds????? WHY???? Weebles wobble BUT THEY DON'T FALL DOWN. They don't even take naps!!



Yes they were created to annoy us. They don't sleep nor have emotons. They are pure *EVIL*


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Yes they were created to annoy us. They don't sleep nor have emotons. They are pure *EVIL*


BUT..............they WERE BBWs and BHMs!!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> BUT..............they WERE BBWs and BHMs!!!!



No! They are imitations of BBWs and BHMs! The Devil is trying to trick you!


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

I was sitting on my computer playing old school Sierra games like King's Quest 2- Romancing the Throne. My generation was the first to be fully immersed in computers.

I also LOOOOOVVEED NINTENDO, SEGA MASTER AND SEGA GENESIS! 

I liked kickball, dodgeball, softball, hop scotch, and playing connect four and Guess Who?

Damn, I miss childhood! No stress and fun.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I was sitting on my computer playing old school Sierra games like King's Quest 2- Romancing the Throne. I also LOOOOOVVEED NINTENDO, SEGA MASTER AND SEGA GENESIS!
> 
> I liked kickball, dodgeball, softball, hop scotch, and playing connect four and Guess Who?
> 
> Damn, I miss childhood! No stress and fun.



Yeah Super Nintendo rocked and I always played kickball at recess.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 19, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Strange child, point noted. *studies notes*
> 
> I personally remember playing with my toy tractors for hours on end, puttputtputting the whole time. I also distinctly remember nearly making a hobby out of staying clean and avoiding dirt.
> 
> Yes I also realize I was a strange child(for a boy at least)



Ooh hush! At least I was honest and recognize that I was and still am strange!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

This should help:


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This should help:



I see wonton is a reverend


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 19, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Ooh hush! At least I was honest and recognize that I was and still am strange!



Oh, I'm sorry, I suppose it wasn't wise to acknowledge that you have a stalker, huh? :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I see wonton is a reverend


No. If she took a career placement exam she'd probably run a brothel. 
I know my furkid.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> No. If she took a career placement exam she'd probably run a brothel.
> I know my furkid.



Thats one bad kitteh!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 19, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I suppose it wasn't wise to acknowledge that you have a stalker, huh? :blush:



Would you get out of the bushes, ya creep, and at least come inside!


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Yeah Super Nintendo rocked and I always played kickball at recess.



Nah, I mean old school Nintendo, that came in that dull gray and white box, lol. 







The one you used to blow the cartridges to get them to work. LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Would you get out of the bushes, ya creep, and at least come inside!


I always tell my stalkers to wear pink bunny ears so I don't accidentally shoot them.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Nah, I mean old school Nintendo, that came in that dull gray and white box, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang that IS old school!


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Dang that IS old school!



LMAOOOOOOOOO Playstation doesn't have nothing on Nintendo!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOO Playstation doesn't have nothing on Nintendo!



Nintendo got nothing on atari 2600!


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Nintendo got nothing on atari 2600!



Boo ya!!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Boo ya!!!!!!!


COLECOVISION!!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> COLECOVISION!!!!



Aw now you jut went pre-historic


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> COLECOVISION!!!!



Damn, what is that? LOLLLLLLL.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Damn, what is that? LOLLLLLLL.



I believe it was something the cavemen would use to fight off the dinosaurs.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Aw now you jut went pre-historic


Dems fightin' words there, Nutman! LOL


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Dems fightin' words there, Nutman! LOL



hahahaha


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I believe it was something the cavemen would use to fight off the dinosaurs.



HAHAHAHA OH SNAP YOU ALL ARE CRACKING ME UP OVER HERE.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I always tell my stalkers to wear pink bunny ears so I don't accidentally shoot them.



Hahaha Smart idea! Izzy, could you please put on obnoxiously bright bunny ears next time you lurk outside?! KThanks!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Here are some 

View attachment 580_thumb.jpg


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> HAHAHAHA OH SNAP YOU ALL ARE CRACKING ME UP OVER HERE.



haha yeah this conversation in this thread is pretty damn funny lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Here are some


MUST. HAVE. NOW. (for my uh...own personal use....)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> MUST. HAVE. NOW. (for my uh...own personal use....)



For your cats or for Mr. Pearl haha


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutty said:


> For your cats or for Mr. Pearl haha


I LOVE props! (for Spouse. The cats have their own fuzzy ears)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

hehe.

Shoot those ears i uploaded were meant to light up periodically in the pic


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

I own a SNES and a regular NES and people I know have offered to buy it from me but no way - I need my fix of Super Mario World. I still play whenever I have a chance, SNES is my favorite. I don't have a copy of Bust-A-Move anymore but if I could find one for a reasonable price I wouldn't be here with this late night crew. I'd ditch you all for video games =)

(but then I'd miss you and come back... after a while :wubu


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I own a SNES and a regular NES and people I know have offered to buy it from me but no way - I need my fix of Super Mario World. I still play whenever I have a chance, SNES is my favorite. I don't have a copy of Bust-A-Move anymore but if I could find one for a reasonable price I wouldn't be here with this late night crew. I'd ditch you all for video games =)
> 
> (but then I'd miss you and come back... after a while :wubu



Aw thats nice you care about us :happy:. I sold my old gaming systems  I just have pc and xbox 360


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd sell my soul for a Sega Dreamcast and Crazy Taxi.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'd sell my soul for a Sega Dreamcast and Crazy Taxi.



OMG crazy taxi!!!! That game was the best!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

I know! And it came out right when I started to like Offspring so that game was the greatest game. I played every day for hours. My son was a baby then so he slept a lot and I spent the down time in between bottle washing and laundry playing Crazy Taxi.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I know! And it came out right when I started to like Offspring so that game was the greatest game. I played every day for hours. My son was a baby then so he slept a lot and I spent the down time in between bottle washing and laundry playing Crazy Taxi.



What a multi-tasking super woman! Yeah they still have crazy taxi as an arcade games in some movie theaters.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

A few years ago I found the Game Boy Advance version for only 5 bucks and I bought it for my son, I kept saying how great this game was and telling him he's gonna love it. It sucked. It wasn't as great as the Dreamcast version. I don't like the Playstation version either.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> A few years ago I found the Game Boy Advance version for only 5 bucks and I bought it for my son, I kept saying how great this game was and telling him he's gonna love it. It sucked. It wasn't as great as the Dreamcast version. I don't like the Playstation version either.



Its either sega or arcade for taxi


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2010)

Pushing a hoop with a stick down a dirt road.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 20, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'd sell my soul for a Sega Dreamcast and Crazy Taxi.



Heh heh, one soul to stash away for a rainy day.

I have both a Dreamcast and Crazy Taxi for sale at my video game store.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 20, 2010)

I remember as a little kid working on my own comic book series, if you can call it that, kinda in the "Star Wars" vein. So I was handling both writing & drawing chores. 

Man I sucked. I couldn't even do stick figures properly


----------



## sirGordy (Apr 20, 2010)

When I was younger, my favourite hobbies were science-related. I enjoyed my Chemistry Set (most interesting experiments was synthesizing Silica Gel and nickel-plating a penny). I also enjoyed minerology, which allowed me to know the difference between sphalerite and talc, and the proper use for a streak plate 

Btw...still have the chemistry sets


----------



## DJ_S (Apr 20, 2010)

sirGordy said:


> When I was younger, my favourite hobbies were science-related. I enjoyed my Chemistry Set (most interesting experiments was synthesizing Silica Gel and nickel-plating a penny). I also enjoyed minerology, which allowed me to know the difference between sphalerite and talc, and the proper use for a streak plate
> 
> Btw...still have the chemistry sets



Sounds very interesting SirGordy, do yo have any experiments happening right now and what's a streak plate?


----------



## sirGordy (Apr 20, 2010)

DJ_S said:


> Sounds very interesting SirGordy, do yo have any experiments happening right now and what's a streak plate?


 
Well, right now, just experimenting with a mini-projector project, in which I am engaged. A streak plate is used with minerals to determine their properties by its color, when you rub a sample against it.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 20, 2010)

My little brother and I built a cool fort in our back yard so we spent lots of time playing outside. When it would rain we would make a fort inside right buy the glass doors so we could watch the rain and drink hot coco. I was also into all sorts of arts and crafts.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 20, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Heh heh, one soul to stash away for a rainy day.
> 
> I have both a Dreamcast and Crazy Taxi for sale at my video game store.



Yeah this is why I'd sell my soul - they're too expensive in stores and on eBay. When my son is older and I start spending money more frivolously again, I might buy one. I've got too much common sense right now, darn it.

ETA: I hadn't done an ebay search in awhile, I just did and they are actually pretty cheap nowadays.. interesting.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahhh...I few good one's I forgot....
My brothers had big Bennington pine bunk beds and we'd wrap blankets around the entire bottom bunk and reenact scenes from pirate movies and the "ramming speed' scene from Ben Hur...we'd throw each other over the top of the bunk (only one casualty ever--a concussion when my brother David bounced his head off the radiator). Did I mention he was wearing my long red nightgown tucked into his collar in the back? We often thought we could fly.

And then there were the 'dirty' stories I started writing at 8 and sold by the chapter to all my friends. Very lucrative for YEARS until my mother found my little enterprise and took a black Sharpie to the entire series of notebooks and banned access to any library for months. I continued surreptitiously into high-school, subsidizing my baby-sitting money. Good times!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Apr 21, 2010)

favorite childhood hobby? well, we lived in the boonies...so i would have to say bike riding. would just take off and go for the day.

next would be sledding in winter...my neighbors had a big property that we used to go sledding on this huge hill

oh, and rollerskating in my grandmother's driveway


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my anyone remember the original Atari, I remember our neighbours being the first to get one cause their dad was the importer and how excited we were to play pong seems like forever ago now

and game and watch games?? I loved donkey kong and donkey kong jr oh my and parachute lol 

I always have been an avid reader, I remember with a couple of neighbours throwing barbie and ken weddings, with home made boquets of stolen miniture roses from their mums garden lol

ooh and I loved my slot cars (mind you when I actually was allowed to play with them and could get the controlls off my dad and his bestie lol)

oooh and I had these coool industrial magnets and dad would let me tip out his jars of nails and stuff and pick them up 

and I loved to hammer nails into wood and make things (not sure Id trust myself with a hammer now)

lots of singing and dancing but not sure any of those would be considered hobbies as such, more kid things


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah i went through a dance phase when i was four (I have no idea why)


----------



## Micara (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my favorite things to do as a kid was draw on our basement wall. We had concrete walls that my dad had painted white, and my parents let us draw all over them. It started out as pictures, then progressed into graffitti (Michele loves Jeff! Michele loves Matt! Michele loves Scott!) All my friends had to sign my wall when they came over. It finally ended when my brother and I were teenagers, and he just _had_ to spray paint the F word in giant black letters over everything. And so my dad had it painted over again. Sigh. I miss that wall. I wish I had gotten a good picture of it.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2010)

my favorite childhood hobby was exploring in the woods and just coming at the end of the day very dirty.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> my favorite childhood hobby was exploring in the woods and just coming at the end of the day very dirty.



haha yeah i did that alot in my yard.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> my favorite childhood hobby was exploring in the woods and just coming at the end of the day very dirty.


Me too. I used to go on long meandering walks to nowhere and suddenly look up and think--Where the hell am I??


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember I once tried professional wrestling with my neighborhood friends. That did not end up well.


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 22, 2010)

Softball. I loved practicing in the yard with my mom and brother. I was also an avid tree climber.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 22, 2010)

I loved to hula hoop and was quite good at it for a while (why dont they make hula hoops for plus sizes?) 

and playing jacks cannot believe how big jacks are now much easier in out day

ooh and running around pretending to be a super hero

and I was a water baby

I remember one summer all the neighbourhood kids learn how to fingerknit and when we were not swimming in the christmas hollidays the jackaranda tree in out front yard was full of kids fingerknitting cant imagine what people who drove past were thinking we even ended up fingerknitting the fingerknitting and then making a fingerknitted wig hmmm amazing the adventures you can have when you have no computer games lol


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2014)

adding some more to this old thread.....


riding my bmx bike and jumping ramps
bouncing on my pogo ball
looking for creatures of the forest 
(frogs, snakes, squirrels, all kinds of insects and bugs)
dirtying up my shoes --they'd be literally full of mud and dirty water . LOL


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2014)

I was always making up games. One of my early memories is seeing a boy my age who had recently moved in nearby, and he was near some trees, so I went up to him and said Want to play lumberjacks? We were best friends from then on, until my family moved away. I had a huge set of plastic cowboys and Indians (these were less politically correct days), as well as some plastic soldiers (some Napoleonic type era, some WWII), which I would use to set up massive scenarios around the house and yard. 

On the other hand I loved skating and cross country skiing and biking, and would happily do any of those for hours, with others or on my own. I also played hockey every winter from the time I was five, and eventually, when we moved to a city, took up this novel sport of soccer when I was nine.

We all bought some baseball cards, and obsessed over our collections and very rare tradesmade all the more interesting because none of us played baseball, I dont think it was even shown on TV in Manitoba in the early 70s. It took us ages to figure out what all the stats meant; I recall that it caused quite the upheaval in our evaluations when we realized that for pitchers you wanted that ERA stat to be small, not big! Fortunately I had that one figured out before we moved to a city where kids were a little more savvy about all things baseball.

I was the third kid, and five and seven years younger than my siblings, so I pretty much inherited most of their kid stuff without real competition. Hence I also made use of pretty good collections of lego, stickle-bricks, fisher-price toys, and hot wheels (that was the one thing my brother would play with mehe was always a car nut). We played board games as a family a fair bit, my favourites were Inventors and Careers, both games that I think are long out of print now, but my parents still have the Inventors game and my son likes it too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 13, 2014)

I liked to ride my bike most of all. I also liked swimming, double dutch, jacks, kick ball, red rover, frozen tag, hide and go seek and Duck Duck Goose.


----------



## Webmaster (May 13, 2014)

For me it was taking apart stuff and see how it worked. It usually didn't work anymore once I was done, but what I learned in the process was invaluable to me.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 13, 2014)

A lot of stuff. Riding my bike, collecting insects, exploring caves with my friends, walking in the woods, etc. I also loved to take stuff apart: It was much harder to put it back together so that it worked. 

Mostly, however, it was reading. My parents wouldn't let me stay up late at night and they quickly discovered the ol' flashlight under the covers ruse, but I was able to get up very early (~0400) and sit on the living room sofa and read. I'm not sure why they let me get away with it, maybe they just weren't morning people and didn't notice.

I started in the 5th grade with Walter Farley's horse novels and then moved to A. Conan Doyle's works.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 13, 2014)

Legos and toy cars


----------



## luvmybhm (May 13, 2014)

riding my bike, oh...and sticker collecting. it was the early 80's and stickers were all the rage with the girls in my school...puffy stickers, glitter stickers, photo stickers of the heart-throbs...

we all had albums to show off our collections and traded stickers...those were the days...


----------



## Snow Angel (May 15, 2014)

Riding my bike and climbing trees with my brother and cousins.


----------



## Fattitude1 (May 15, 2014)

Model trains (Lionels and HO... still), Aurora slot cars, model airplanes, woodworking with my dad in his shop.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 27, 2015)

Just came across this thread and enjoyed reading everyone's responses. :happy:

One of my favorite things to do from about the age of 4 to about 9 or 10 was go through rocks at the end of the driveway and along the edges of the street looking for what many Midwesterners colloquially term "Indian beads" (fossilized crinoid stems, see below; I lived in western Indiana until the last few weeks of kindergarten, and they're pretty easy to find there in rock/gravel).

I also liked collecting rocks and smashing some of them with a hammer to see if they were sparkly inside. (I guess back then it was OK for kids to play by themselves with hammers? ) My uncle is a geologist, and when he found out that I liked rocks, he used to bring me all sorts of interesting types, as well as fossils. Plus a rock polisher, although I was too impatient to see it through. 

My dad also tried to get me into stamp collecting, and I liked that, too, although not quite as much. My mom used to get annoyed finding stamps floating in the sink to remove the bits of envelope stuck to them or drying on a washcloth next to the basin.

In North Dakota we used to build snow forts in the winter and forge bike trails over mounds of dirt in the summer on an abandoned lot in our neighborhood. 

When we moved back to Illinois, I used to ride my bike everywhere, including our village library and places where I could pick wild violets and blackberries. I also played a lot of wiffleball, four-square, and board games with the other kids in the neighborhood. Fun times! 

View attachment Indian_beadsm.jpg


----------



## Highsteppa (Jun 27, 2015)

<--D&D nerd (1st Edition)


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 28, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> In North Dakota we used to build snow forts in the winter and forge bike trails over mounds of dirt in the summer on an abandoned lot in our neighborhood.



snow forts! after a solid snow (which back then was about a foot) our neighbor used to come down and plow our driveway with his tractor. this was awesome because 

a. we kids did not have to shovel the huge driveway by hand like we normally did
b. it made the driveway all super smooth with packed snow which made the final stretch of 'sledding down the back hill through the yard and picking up speed on the smooth driveway right before you head for the road' sledding even more fun and thrilling!
c. it made huge piles of snow to tunnel/igloo/fortress with. i am 1 of 8 kids. it was a heck of a fight.


----------



## MattB (Jun 29, 2015)

Mostly reading, but winters were all hockey and summer was baseball and soccer leagues. Standard 1980's Canadian kid stuff, except I was reading primarily WWII, folklore, and occult books...


----------

